# 2003 Pathfinder SE Cruise Control Problem



## socal77 (Dec 24, 2005)

I hadn't used my cruise control for a couple of months. Yesterday I went to use it and it wouldn't work. The green "Set" light just keeps flashing. I looked at the owner's manual and it says to have the cc system checked by the dealer if this happens.

Any feedback on what is causing this? It's always worked fine in the past and I haven't had any other issues with the vehicle.

Thanks!


----------



## boogyman (Jan 24, 2005)

Do you have a scanner to check for codes? That would be the first thing I did. Then tell the dealer what the problem actually is and keep them from saying you need something else.


----------



## socal77 (Dec 24, 2005)

boogyman said:


> Do you have a scanner to check for codes? That would be the first thing I did. Then tell the dealer what the problem actually is and keep them from saying you need something else.


I don't have a scanner. I was hoping someone else has had a similar problem and can share their experience.


----------



## socal77 (Dec 24, 2005)

Still looking for advice from anyone on what could be causing my cruise control to not work. Thx.


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)

What kind of cruise is it? Electronic or vacuum? If it is vacuum check the diaphragm for leaks.


----------



## socal77 (Dec 24, 2005)

Calimoxo2 said:


> What kind of cruise is it? Electronic or vacuum? If it is vacuum check the diaphragm for leaks.


I'm not sure what type it is. What's the quickest way to tell?


----------



## golfer (Aug 21, 2006)

Your cruise is electronic controlled vacum system.
Check to see if your brake lights work since the switch at the break pedal also works with the cruise.

Other than that it gets more complicated especially if your not technical.


----------



## socal77 (Dec 24, 2005)

golfer said:


> Your cruise is electronic controlled vacum system.
> Check to see if your brake lights work since the switch at the break pedal also works with the cruise.
> 
> Other than that it gets more complicated especially if your not technical.


I did realize today that my brake lights are not working. So is it the brake pedal switch that is causing the problem with the cruise control and the lights? Is this a fix for the dealer or can I go to a local repair shop?

Thanks!


----------



## golfer (Aug 21, 2006)

Wow ... that's been a while driving without any brake lights.

The likely culprit is the ASCD / brake switch , this can be serviced by anyone.
It can be simply misaligned , wire disconnected or indeed faulty.


----------



## socal77 (Dec 24, 2005)

I know! I can't believe someone didn't honk at me or that I didn't get pulled over. I'm very grateful that I didn't get rear ended. I appreciate your help. I'm going to give that switch a visual inspection tomorrow.


----------

